# Introducing our girl to our other pets



## SarahH (Aug 5, 2014)

So, last night we decided to introduce Sprinkles to the gerbils. (We haven't bothered introducing her to the cats yet, as the cats have zero interest in her so far, and that is okay with us for now.) It was pretty funny, actually! The gerbils were doing their usual crazy run-around on our coffee table (which is actually a Thomas the Train table that I painted to match our living room, and resurfaced in chalkboard paint; it works great for the kids and the pets, since the paint has enough texture that they don't slip on it, and the lip around the edge of the table keeps them from slipping off), so I carefully loosened the tie on Sprinkles' snuggle bag, and put her on the table in her bag. The gerbils were immediately curious, they came right over and sniffed all around, while our brave little hedgie promptly huffed and pulled her visor down, and then hid her face in her bag. :lol:Which had the effect of making the gerbils more curious, so they hopped right in the bag with her, and started trying to burrow underneath her! Sprinkles did not like that at all, so she huffed and popped, and ended up actually popping one of the gerbils right off her back. You'd think that would make the gerbil a little cautious, but no (our gerbils are apparently not the smartest creatures around) because they each climbed onto Sprinkles 2 more times and got huffed off for their trouble. After that they all seemed to calm down a little bit, and Sprinkles consented to actually sniff at the gerbils a couple of times, before deciding they were not worth her attention.

So, my hedgehog - not frightened by large, noisy people; threatened by mealworms and gerbils. Umm, what?


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Gretta also seems to be scared of mealworms. She refuses to eat them and one time a mealie crawled and touched her foot and Gretta freaked out. I laughed.


----------

